# Thinkpad x200 - Packet loss and network bottlenecking



## rendeko (Jan 29, 2019)

*ISSUE SOLVED, USER ERROR, PLEASE DENY*
Problem: FreeBSD 11.2-release on a Thinkpad x200 (wifi card replaced with AR9285), flashed with Coreboot, has a drastically slowed network speed and develops packet loss. ICMP and HTTP traffic over both wifi and ethernet fluctuates from regular (20ms ping) to slow (400ms ping) with 20-40% packet loss.

Tried:
Alternating to known-working ethernet connection from wifi - continued packet loss and slowdown
Forcing single stack networking (ipv4 only) - continued packet loss and slowdown
Checking SWAP for potential system bottleneck - SWAP is empty.
Disabling firewall - no firewall on system
Checking system interrupts - system interrupts occur in normal amounts
Disabling powerd - continued packet loss and slowdown

Notes:
Install is around half a year old. Install was not used between initial installation and present issue appearing, but initial install did not have this issue.
Desktop connected through ethernet running FreeBSD 11.2-release does not have this issue. Using the same ethernet cable as the desktop does not solve this issue.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2019)

rendeko said:


> ISSUE SOLVED, USER ERROR, PLEASE DENY


What we typically call "PEBKAC" (Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair) or "PICNIC" (Problem In Chair, Not In Computer). 

Anyway, would you mind sharing your solution? It might help prevent others from falling in the same pit.


----------

